# nissan 240sx turbo kit 750.00!!!!



## FatboyCG (Jun 1, 2006)

i have everything but the intercooler piping. soo yeah thats about it. hit me up or pm me! pz


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

This not the place to advertise your products. Use the classifieds.


----------



## 90JDM240sx (May 8, 2006)

for what chasis/engine is the turbo kit for?


----------



## FatboyCG (Jun 1, 2006)

rogoman said:


> This not the place to advertise your products. Use the classifieds.


i guess sorry


----------



## FatboyCG (Jun 1, 2006)

*turbo kit*



90JDM240sx said:


> for what chasis/engine is the turbo kit for?


s13 kit its all complete


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

FatboyCG said:


> s13 kit its all complete


is it a ka24e? ka24de?


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

SOUNDS LIKE A SCAM..no pics no turbo size etc etc etc


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I concur^^ sounds like a scam to me. No pics, doesn't even list an engine.... no one take it...and he joined and posted a for sale thread in the wrong place right away. Who joins just to sell?


----------



## FatboyCG (Jun 1, 2006)

im sorry here ill give you the website and you can check it out fuck. already flamin me for shit. didnt think anyone was intrested so i said fuck it. here www.godspeedproject.com and its for the ka24de motor.


----------



## FatboyCG (Jun 1, 2006)

240luvr said:


> I concur^^ sounds like a scam to me. No pics, doesn't even list an engine.... no one take it...and he joined and posted a for sale thread in the wrong place right away. Who joins just to sell?


right im a vendor trying to scam people. watchout folks :lame: :loser:


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok so are you a vendor? Or someone that bought from that vendor and reselling???? If so you need some selling skills and some people skills...either way....this isnt the right place....


----------



## FatboyCG (Jun 1, 2006)

umm well it doesent matter its gone. thanks!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Alright! SSautochrome quality! :loser:


----------



## steeda763 (Jan 30, 2005)

godspeed used to be an eBay seller and I unwittingly bought one of their kits for $650. Soon after they became "no longer a registered user". Their parts were of decent quality from what it looked like; the turbo halves were actually welded seamlessly and the manifold/extension seemed to be made of good SS. In the extension the wastegate pipe was welded to a burned hole in the main pipe which I thought was very tacky/sketchy. But the turbo shaft had some play in it.

Luckily I gained some common sense and just went back to the T25 turbo that came with my motor and ordered manifold parts from Megan Racing...all before starting the car. Ironically I sold it all on eBay


----------



## FatboyCG (Jun 1, 2006)

steeda763 said:


> godspeed used to be an eBay seller and I unwittingly bought one of their kits for $650. Soon after they became "no longer a registered user". Their parts were of decent quality from what it looked like; the turbo halves were actually welded seamlessly and the manifold/extension seemed to be made of good SS. In the extension the wastegate pipe was welded to a burned hole in the main pipe which I thought was very tacky/sketchy. But the turbo shaft had some play in it.
> 
> Luckily I gained some common sense and just went back to the T25 turbo that came with my motor and ordered manifold parts from Megan Racing...all before starting the car. Ironically I sold it all on eBay


sorry to hear that. :lame:


----------

